# what do newts eat



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

my friend rescued a newt the other day and he is nursing it back to health but he asked me to ask you lot what they eat??

i know it night sound daft but any clues btw i thought mealworms?? but im unsure

thanks in advance


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

People!



Adam


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

dont listen to him lol

earthworms would be the staple probably, small crickets (back legs removed), maybe one or two waxworms


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

chopped earthworms if there too big. chopped waxowrms again if there too big, maybe bloodworms 

can i ask do u know the species as the great crested newt cannot be kept/distrubed/killed/injured (its illegal)


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

thank you the newt is a common newt 
i knew that about the greater crested newt because they are on a couple of waters i fish

thanks again


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Little insects...... Baby crickets, bloodworms, small locusts, and waxworms.
I'd stay away from mealies.
Marina


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

Blood worm is a good stapel if you wnat to avoid live feeding


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Bloodworm is good. Chopped worms (have you ever tried to chop earthworms??)

The newt may be getting ready to hibernate


----------



## -Becky-Sid- (Oct 29, 2008)

*Hi- what to fed your newt*

Hey, I have A common newt at the moment and if yours is the same as mine then they eat : Woodlice, Slugs, Worms and most little things like that- if you are feedung it a worm you should gethe mud off of it because the first time i fed sid - my newt one it got stuck in his mouth.
Hope this Helps


----------

